# Lyft Riders cancel a lot-What is wrong with these people?



## pbracing33b

Ok so one of my peeves with Lyft is say a pax requests you get little more than half there and the pax cancels, well you don't get paid unless you meet Lyft's guidelines. To me its asinine. I think Lyft screws over its drivers in this case because you meet the pax and your more than half way there and you still don't GET ANYTHING with Lyft, now if it was UBER you still would get your $5 but not with Lyft, Lyft has dumb policies when cancelling. To me it SCREWS the driver over big time and it is a waste of time and other potential fares, even if its slow you could still miss out on a really good fare, bc some dumb pax decides to cancel on you and YOU get screwed over. Its like I drive my care around for free, yea I wish Lyft was better with their cancellations, and maybe people wouldn't cancel so much.

I mean I hate pax that requests you then you drive for a little bit then cancel, or you get those pax that requests then cancel, request then cancel. Its like people can't make up their mind, what is wrong with people.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

I've noticed this - maybe they're requesting an Uber as well and they cancel because Uber's closer.


----------



## UberXTampa

I observed same thing as well and I agree with Lord Summerisle 's observation.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind

The repeat cancels who are local to my area get noted down. A few weeks ago I got a ping "to completion" for this guy Stephen, just across the 17 from me. Gave him his ridiculous turn by turn ride to Scottsdale and happily 3 starred him so I will never get his particular ping again.

The sad part there is, Lyft is already sparse here, but this dude is the epitome of the repeat offender.


----------



## pbracing33b

well that makes sense sometimes, but if your only like 7 or 8 min away and and uber is like 3-4 min away then thats just stupid on their part. But Lyft doesn't do anything to make any consequences for them cancelling. I would think it would be in Lyft's favor if they did charge a fee, then maybe the pax might think twice about cancelling


----------



## UberXTampa

Uber ETA is false and less than Lyft ETA. 
Even when you run both apps from exact same phone. 
This is a trick Uber uses to steal business from Lyft. 
Actual ETA is calculated different and always higher than the one on request screen.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

Sometimes when I'm going online with the Lyft app, the request button gets bumped. A page for my credit card details comes up. If these had been inputted I might have requested a million Lyfts by mistake. Is it possible the pax are doing the same?


----------



## pbracing33b

Lord Summerisle said:


> Sometimes when I'm going online with the Lyft app, the request button gets bumped. A page for my credit card details comes up. If these had been inputted I might have requested a million Lyfts by mistake. Is it possible the pax are doing the same?


Yes but how do you NOT notice this within a couple min or even seconds? I've done that too and cancel right away.


----------



## UberXTampa

Lord Summerisle said:


> Sometimes when I'm going online with the Lyft app, the request button gets bumped. A page for my credit card details comes up. If these had been inputted I might have requested a million Lyfts by mistake. Is it possible the pax are doing the same?


That too and it is called "butt requested a Lyft ride" or something like that. Lyft never fixed its software to prevent accidental trip requests. 3 weeks ago I got one and called pax to verify his address and find out if he was really on the interstate, waiting for a ride. He was driving on the interstate and accidentally had requested a Lyft and was not aware of it until I called.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind

I've accidentally hailed a neighbor Lyft driver while just signing off, but I know that shimmery chime sound and immediately cancel. 

I hate the idea that someone starts to initiate a U turn or turned off their xbox because my fat fingers summoned them!


----------



## Lord Summerisle

The Lyft app needs some work. What's with the 'confirm arrival'? Do you hit that before or after the pax is in the car?


----------



## UberXTampa

Lord Summerisle said:


> The Lyft app needs some work. What's with the 'confirm arrival'? Do you hit that before or after the pax is in the car?


When I arrive. 
It sends text to rider immediately. 
Uber adapted a similar approach after Lyft .


----------



## RockinEZ

Same here. I don't drive Lyft anymore.

It was the canceling pax, 20 minute pings, and the 10% reduction in fares in San Diego.
Joke Lyft.


----------



## pbracing33b

RockinEZ said:


> Same here. I don't drive Lyft anymore.
> 
> It was the canceling pax and the 10% reduction in fares in San Diego.
> Joke Lyft.


Yeah I feel ya, but sometimes here we get more Lyft rides than uber rides. Bc there are too many ubers, but the people who take Lyft around here hate Uber with a passion so they take Lyft Always.


----------



## RockinEZ

pbracing33b said:


> Yeah I feel ya, but sometimes here we get more Lyft rides than uber rides. Bc there are too many ubers, but the people who take Lyft around here hate Uber with a passion so they take Lyft Always.


Uber and Lyft both have the same disturbed culture. 
Pax that believe Lyft is better than Uber are confused. 
Both companies do false pings in San Diego. Lyft has a bad rep in San Diego. 
Nasty company, just like Uber.


----------



## pbracing33b

RockinEZ said:


> Uber and Lyft both have the same disturbed culture.
> Pax that believe Lyft is better than Uber are confused.
> Both companies do false pings in San Diego. Lyft has a bad rep in San Diego.
> Nasty company, just like Uber.


You ought to see some of the Lyft drivers out here they really are delusional and they feel like Lyft is the ultimate service here, but in all reality they aren't any better than uber drivers, in fact I think their worse I think they steal rides, and they would give out their phone number to riders so they could get rides, I only know this bc they used to post it on the Lyft fb page.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

RockinEZ said:


> Uber and Lyft both have the same disturbed culture.
> Pax that believe Lyft is better than Uber are confused.
> Both companies do false pings in San Diego. Lyft has a bad rep in San Diego.
> Nasty company, just like Uber.


I don't drive Lyft that much and make sure I'm in central LA so I don't get the 20 minute pings. But I don't get that 'soiled' feeling driving Lyft that I get with Uber. Uber doesn't even pretend to give a sh*t about us.


----------



## RockinEZ

pbracing33b said:


> You ought to see some of the Lyft drivers out here they really are delusional and they feel like Lyft is the ultimate service here, but in all reality they aren't any better than uber drivers, in fact I think their worse I think they steal rides, and they would give out their phone number to riders so they could get rides, I only know this bc they used to post it on the Lyft fb page.


Lyft allows older cars here. The pax are younger and less informed. I heard one tell her friend that her sister believed the Titanic disaster was real, when everyone knows it is just a movie.

I have posted this before, but it still bugs me. A Lyft pax told me he was mad at me because I didn't have an iPhone. What an ass. He represents Lyft pax in my mind.


----------



## pbracing33b

Lord Summerisle said:


> I don't drive Lyft that much and make sure I'm in central LA so I don't get the 20 minute pings. But I don't get that 'soiled' feeling driving Lyft that I get with Uber. Uber doesn't even pretend to give a sh*t about us.


I have driven for Lyft alot and I used to have the same feeling til I had to jump through hoops to get reimbursed or to get cleaning fees and when you get cleaning fees with Lyft their less than what you would get with Uber for the exact same mess, so I feel like Lyft does screw its drivers over this way when it shouldn't be like that, we are running a business and we ought to be compensated appropriately, we shouldn't have to jump through hoops, just to get $5 for a cancellation charge or to fight to get a cleaning charge. it should be obvious you know. But no with Lyft they fight with you for even trying to make a claim.


----------



## RockinEZ

pbracing33b said:


> I have driven for Lyft alot and I used to have the same feeling til I had to jump through hopes to get reimbursed or to get cleaning fees and when you get cleaning fees with Lyft their less than what you would get with Uber for the exact same mess, so I feel like Lyft does screw its drivers over this way when it shouldn't be like that, we are running a business and we ought to be compensated appropriately, we shouldn't have to jump through hoops, just to get $5 for a cancellation charge or to fight to get a cleaning charge. it should be obvious you know. But no with Lyft they fight with you for even trying to make a claim.


I don't think Lyft will last. 
Uber has the brand name with pax.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

pbracing33b said:


> I have driven for Lyft alot and I used to have the same feeling til I had to jump through hopes to get reimbursed or to get cleaning fees and when you get cleaning fees with Lyft their less than what you would get with Uber for the exact same mess, so I feel like Lyft does screw its drivers over this way when it shouldn't be like that, we are running a business and we ought to be compensated appropriately, we shouldn't have to jump through hoops, just to get $5 for a cancellation charge or to fight to get a cleaning charge. it should be obvious you know. But no with Lyft they fight with you for even trying to make a claim.


Agreed. They weaseled out of a cancellation charge one time when it was clearly justified. It shouldn't be that hard. Just make a policy and stick with it.


----------



## pbracing33b

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft allows older cars here. The pax are younger and less informed. I heard one tell her friend that her sister believed the Titanic disaster was real, when everyone knows it is just a movie.
> 
> I have posted this before, but it still bugs me. A Lyft pax told me he was mad at me because I didn't have an iPhone. What an ass. He represents Lyft pax in my mind.


Thats a product of this dumb Common core stuff.


----------



## pbracing33b

Lord Summerisle said:


> Agreed. They weaseled out of a cancellation charge one time when it was clearly justified. It shouldn't be that hard. Just make a policy and stick with it.


I know I feel like they don't want to upset any potential pax, so they screw the driver, instead of making a pax mad, if their that desperate, then maybe they need to change their business model and become more aggressive and quit being passive.


----------



## NothingLeftToLose

I had a self proclaimed regular Lyft rider complain about me because I started the trip before they got in the vehicle. They called me a ' rude wad '. How clever. Hey dick stain, that's how lyft works. Once I confirm arrival you have 60 seconds until the meter starts running. I see a lot of posts about how Lyft pax are better than Uber pax but, in my metro, they are some of the cheapest, most ignorant people I've ever encountered.


----------



## pbracing33b

NothingLeftToLose said:


> I had a self proclaimed regular Lyft rider complain about me because I started the trip before they got in the vehicle. They called me a ' rude wad '. How clever. Hey dick stain, that's how lyft works. Once I confirm arrival you have 60 seconds until the meter starts running. I see a lot of posts about how Lyft pax are better than Uber pax but, in my metro, they are some of the cheapest, most ignorant people I've ever encountered.


I had a Lyft pax yell and scream at me for the exact same thing. I politely rated them a one star and sent in a report about them, and Lyft didn't hardly even say anything about it, except "Ok, we'll remove this rider from your list" thats pretty much it. Really not joking at all. I'm like why did I spend all that time trying to show them what had happen, even screen shots of what had happened. So yeah I know what ur talking about.


----------



## ocbob2

Right away and I see their destination if they put it in. My sticking around longer determines where they are going.


----------



## ocbob2

RockinEZ said:


> I don't think Lyft will last.
> Uber has the brand name with pax.


Lots of people don't like uber, not just drivers. I had one last night that doesn't like Uber because of the tip option not there. Yes, he did tip me last night.


----------



## pbracing33b

ocbob2 said:


> Lots of people don't like uber, not just drivers. I had one last night that doesn't like Uber because of the tip option not there. Yes, he did tip me last night.


I know I do get some of those sometimes too.


----------



## MrPix

Lyft originally started as a platform to provide safe rides for women. Because of this history, there are a large proportion of female riders who will automatically cancel a ride of matched with a male driver. Approximately 80-90% of my immediate cancels are women, but only 60% of my passengers are women.


----------



## DeeFree

pbracing33b said:


> Ok so one of my peeves with Lyft is say a pax requests you get little more than half there and the pax cancels, well you don't get paid unless you meet Lyft's guidelines. To me its asinine. I think Lyft screws over its drivers in this case because you meet the pax and your more than half way there and you still don't GET ANYTHING with Lyft, now if it was UBER you still would get your $5 but not with Lyft, Lyft has dumb policies when cancelling.


I've accidentally hit the request button several times now and had to cancel. Lyft needs to make a bunch of improvements to the app because it sucks big time.

I get a lot of cancellations too but they're usually done fast so I think it's the same thing that happens to me. Now when I get a ping and I accept I take my sweet time before heading out so that 1. See if it's going to get cancelled and 2. for my slow-ass GPS to figure out where I am.


----------



## MrPix

I don't wait. The 95% of real customers shouldn't suffer because of the 5% that cancel, and the cost to me is very small. Also, they might re-book the ride if they see me headed towards them and the other rider doesn't start moving because they think like you do. I have had a couple of rides like that, including one that was a Lyft Plus that got me a $110 fare and $5 tip.


----------



## JuanMoreTime

They really do cancel quite a bit more than Uber pax, but the ones who don't cancel tend to be better pax, and I make more per trip.


----------



## jo5eph

Good reason to wait a few seconds before driving.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

Had a Lyft Pax tell me it was easy to accidently request a ride on the app. Once I called a pax after waiting for 5 minutes and she said was shocked that she called for a ride and apologized.

Lyft sucks. Pickups are usually more than 10 minutes away.


----------



## BostonBarry

You get cancelation from Lyft anytime rider cancels so long as 5 minutes have passed AND you're running on time (expected to arrive within 5 minutes of original eta). That is pretty simple for guidelines and makes sense for customers. Uber does it the same way. Both Uber and Lyft require waiting 5 minutes at arrival before cancelling. The ONLY difference between Uber and Lyft on this is Lyft requires you to contact the rider when YOU cancel. Again, a commonsense measure since a number of drivers seem to want to be in the collection of cancellation fees rather than taking fares.


----------



## grayspinner

I send a text to all my lyft pax. If the ETA is too high & I want them to cancel, they get a 'I'm X minutes away, can you wait that long? If you cancel you might be able to find a closer driver'. Sometimes they text back that they can wait & I have to go anyway - most of those folks end up tipping well & most of those fares end up being a long ride and worth the effort. 

Then there are the longer ETA for an area I was working my way towards anyway. For those, I send a text telling them in on my way & asking for confirmation of their location after I've been driving for 5 minutes. Then if they cancel - I get my $5 fee and I'm still headed in the direction I was going anyway. 

I've gotten to the point where I have a pretty decent feel for the rides that will cancel & the rides that won't


----------



## Lord Summerisle

grayspinner said:


> I send a text to all my lyft pax. If the ETA is too high & I want them to cancel, they get a 'I'm X minutes away, can you wait that long? If you cancel you might be able to find a closer driver'. Sometimes they text back that they can wait & I have to go anyway - most of those folks end up tipping well & most of those fares end up being a long ride and worth the effort.
> 
> Then there are the longer ETA for an area I was working my way towards anyway. For those, I send a text telling them in on my way & asking for confirmation of their location after I've been driving for 5 minutes. Then if they cancel - I get my $5 fee and I'm still headed in the direction I was going anyway.
> 
> I've gotten to the point where I have a pretty decent feel for the rides that will cancel & the rides that won't


How do you text Lyft pax? I only see a call option.


----------



## JuanMoreTime

Lord Summerisle said:


> How do you text Lyft pax? I only see a call option.


You have a VOIP number assigned to you. Save it to your contacts as Lyft Passenger, and send your texts to that number from your texting app. Doing this also allows me to call them hands free using voice commands in my car.


----------



## MrPix

How do you find out what this number is?


----------



## BostonBarry

Look at your call history, if you're not sure which number just wait until you call a passenger or they call you. Immediately after that trip look at your last call and save that number as Lyft Passenger or Rider or whatever you like.


----------



## MrPix

Thanks BostonBarry


----------



## Dhaval Panara

NothingLeftToLose said:


> I had a self proclaimed regular Lyft rider complain about me because I started the trip before they got in the vehicle. They called me a ' rude wad '. How clever. Hey dick stain, that's how lyft works. Once I confirm arrival you have 60 seconds until the meter starts running. I see a lot of posts about how Lyft pax are better than Uber pax but, in my metro, they are some of the cheapest, most ignorant people I've ever encountered.


Why does Lyft not mention that Before to the Riders. I have almost 4 Rides gave me 1 Star for Cheating with them by Starting the Ride before they arrived and they also Post the complain in the Review. Shouldnt Lyft remove those 1 Star ratings as its not my fault? Why am I being punished?


----------



## Driving LV

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft allows older cars here. The pax are younger and less informed. I heard one tell her friend that her sister believed the Titanic disaster was real, when everyone knows it is just a movie.
> 
> I have posted this before, but it still bugs me. A Lyft pax told me he was mad at me because I didn't have an iPhone. What an ass. He represents Lyft pax in my mind.


I just need to know.....how did you react to hearing Titanic didn't really happen?


----------



## DieselkW

Things I like about Lyft:

20% Power Driver Bonus
I can see the destination upon arrival, so I know whether to wait or cancel after 5 minutes
Tips
Cancel fee is $5 paid to me, Lyft does not take 20% of it.
Average passenger attitude better than Average Uber attitude.


----------



## kmartinez3218

Lyft in my area is terrible, requests 20 minutes away are given to a driver. Pings few and far between. I drove during a guarantee time here, I was so pissed getting a request 25 minutes away. 

Only way I turn it on now is if it's dead on uber.


----------



## Dude in the Car

Lyft riders cancel a lot. There was one time a guy requested me 5 times and canceled. Looks like it's easier to cancel on Lyft than on UBER.


----------



## Uberwagoner

PhoenicianBlind said:


> The repeat cancels who are local to my area get noted down. A few weeks ago I got a ping "to completion" for this guy Stephen, just across the 17 from me. Gave him his ridiculous turn by turn ride to Scottsdale and happily 3 starred him so I will never get his particular ping again.
> 
> The sad part there is, Lyft is already sparse here, but this dude is the epitome of the repeat offender.


I 1 Star rude brain trusts such as those. It is preemptive to avoid future rating drops due to pax like that.


----------



## Uberwagoner

pbracing33b said:


> Yes but how do you NOT notice this within a couple min or even seconds? I've done that too and cancel right away.


I have had pax do this two to three times in a row though. How do you do it twice in a row let alone three times in the span of a minute? Once, fine as a price or arrival time comparison. More than that and it is being a jerk.


----------



## Uberwagoner

kmartinez3218 said:


> Lyft in my area is terrible, requests 20 minutes away are given to a driver. Pings few and far between. I drove during a guarantee time here, I was so pissed getting a request 25 minutes away.
> 
> Only way I turn it on now is if it's dead on uber.


The interesting juxtaposition in DFW is that I can be in areas that should be busy with requests due to events and people going out within 10 minutes or 4 miles of me or less. Yet I will receive Lyft requests that are 25+ minutes or 10+ miles away, some even half way across DFW from where I am at, yet I am the one getting the ping.

I cannot believe that I am the only or closest driver to the pax for those requests. Last night I had a request from Denton when I just dropped off someone in Roanoke. Roanoke is effectively at the north edge of Fort Worth area with very few requests and drivers. I have never received a request from Denton until last night.

To me the fact that I had a Denton request at all tells me the Uber and Lyft driver ecosystem is out of balance. Even the level of pings on a Sunday were off the chart for what I have had in the past.

I actively drive to pax once I accept a request but if a pax cancels a minute or so after I accept, I go back the way I was heading.


----------



## osii

Most Lyft cancels for me seem to be I'm to close and they're not ready yet. Often I just pull over and get the same pax request a few minutes later.

However, there are many Lyft pax, especially in college areas who want a plus car for an x price and they make multiple requests until they get one.


----------



## Nick781

its not easy being number #2


----------



## AllenChicago

So far, I've given 16 Lyft rides and have had 3 cancellations. Is this too many? Since they canceled less than a minute after I accepted, it doesn't bother me. But I would be mildly upset if it was a long drive for pick-up and they cancelled when I'm just a few minutes away.


----------



## DieselkW

AllenChicago said:


> But I would be mildly upset if it was a long drive for pick-up and they cancelled when I'm just a few minutes away.


It's pretty common for that too, so get used to being mildly upset.

Good news, if you read your agreement, as long as you're on time for pickup, if you're within 5 minutes of pickup spot and they cancel you get $5.


----------



## BostonBarry

DieselkW said:


> It's pretty common for that too, so get used to being mildly upset.
> 
> Good news, if you read your agreement, as long as you're on time for pickup, if you're within 5 minutes of pickup spot and they cancel you get $5.


Correction: cancelation fee is paid when riders cancel and you:

1) Have accepted the ping more than 5 minutes ago
2) Have been driving toward them and are estimated to arrive no more than 5 minutes later than original ETA.


----------



## DieselkW

BostonBarry said:


> Correction: cancelation fee is paid when riders cancel and you:
> 
> 1) Have accepted the ping more than 5 minutes ago
> 2) Have been driving toward them and are estimated to arrive no more than 5 minutes later than original ETA.


Yes Barry, but the original AllenChicago, said "long drive for pickup", so the ping would be more than 5 minutes old.


----------



## BostonBarry

Right, but the "within 5 minutes of pickup spot" was the inaccuracy. You can be 20 minutes away and get paid, so long as your ETA is no more than 5 minutes later than originally quoted.


----------



## DieselkW

You're not wrong Barry, however, the original pretense of a long drive to pickup and cancellation close to arrival, is what I was addressing.

Perhaps my response could have mirrored Lyft's policy more accurately, thank you for the correction and constructive criticism.


----------



## tiguan

NothingLeftToLose said:


> I had a self proclaimed regular Lyft rider complain about me because I started the trip before they got in the vehicle. They called me a ' rude wad '. How clever. Hey dick stain, that's how lyft works. Once I confirm arrival you have 60 seconds until the meter starts running. I see a lot of posts about how Lyft pax are better than Uber pax but, in my metro, they are some of the cheapest, most ignorant people I've ever encountered.


I had my first complaint about it today (8 weeks/300 rides). I just told her that it's the only way that we can no-show somebody if they don't come down. And seriously, being in Chicago, I can't tell you how many times I've had to wait--after calling--for somebody to actually leave their apartment and get in the elevator and come down 20, 30...50 floors. Lyft is correct on this. Once I've arrived, I'm on your time. If you don't like that you can--in the immortal words of Les Grossman--take a giant step backwards and @#$% your own face!


----------



## AllenChicago

DieselkW said:


> It's pretty common for that too, so get used to being mildly upset.
> 
> Good news, if you read your agreement, as long as you're on time for pickup, if you're within 5 minutes of pickup spot and they cancel you get $5.


Thanks for the feedback DieselkW. Since 3 cancellations out of 19 accepted Pings isn't a bad ratio, I won't be concerned. Just par for the course. I did get $5 for one of the three, but the pickup location wasn't that far away.


----------



## AllenChicago

tiguan said:


> And seriously, being in Chicago, I can't tell you how many times I've had to wait--after calling--for somebody to actually leave their apartment and get in the elevator and come down 20, 30...50 floors. Lyft is correct on this. *Once I've arrived, I'm on your time.*


Tiguan, when are we "*on the client's dime*"? Is it when we press the big "Arrive for JIM" button? Or, is it when we press the second "Confirm Arrival for JIM" button?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Well, let's face it. Once they see your picture and your vehicle a lot of pax second thoughts can transpire.

I had to have my pictures photo shopped for the Lyft app. Kinda like the middle aged realtor picture on the biz card who shows up at the door looking like death warmed over. Tried to get the photoshop editor to make my image appealing to as many as possible. Way less problems since:


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

PhoenicianBlind said:


> The repeat cancels who are local to my area get noted down. A few weeks ago I got a ping "to completion" for this guy Stephen, just across the 17 from me. Gave him his ridiculous turn by turn ride to Scottsdale and happily 3 starred him so I will never get his particular ping again.
> 
> The sad part there is, Lyft is already sparse here, but this dude is the epitome of the repeat offender.


That's the problem with Lyft, some riders just won't want to see you again if they know you're local and give you a 3 or less even though you did nothing wrong.

If they just made another button to allow riders not to get the same driver again then the ratings wouldn't be under such a threat. Both comoanies systems are s**t to the people who keep them running sadly.


----------



## DieselkW

AllenChicago said:


> Tiguan, when are we "*on the client's dime*"? Is it when we press the big "Arrive for JIM" button? Or, is it when we press the second "Confirm Arrival for JIM" button?


I believe the Lyft system begins charging the customer the per minute rate one minute after you confirm arrival. It's very difficult to determine for myself, because I don't "time" my passengers arrival and discharge + mileage with the cost of the fare, I just trust the system to accurately charge and pay me accordingly.

I have found, overall average, Lyft riders are waiting for me and Uber riders make me wait for them.


----------



## tiguan

AllenChicago said:


> Tiguan, when are we "*on the client's dime*"? Is it when we press the big "Arrive for JIM" button? Or, is it when we press the second "Confirm Arrival for JIM" button?


I assume it's the second. I push them both immediately, and the second one tells that a notification has been sent, which logically means that we're in the right to push it before the pax is in the car.


----------



## Uberwagoner

osii said:


> Most Lyft cancels for me seem to be I'm to close and they're not ready yet. Often I just pull over and get the same pax request a few minutes later.
> 
> However, there are many Lyft pax, especially in college areas who want a plus car for an x price and they make multiple requests until they get one.


Well, if I am the closest vehicle, Lyft regular, 4 pax, and there are no larger (rarely in DFW that I've seen, especially in my area) then al those ping requests are going to get are my ride. Multiple requests and cancels in a row without any explanation earns the pax a 1 Star with me. If they give a logical excuse (butt pinged, accidental cancel, etc) I can forgive one request-cancel. Two of them 4 Star and feedback, three or more earns a 1 Star and a detailed feedback of the number of request-cancels while I was actively driving to them plus every lack of respect the pax did in addition.

The thing is, even if I am close, at least call me if you are not ready so I know what is going on. Otherwise I form a quick judgment of the pax based on what information I have.

I would do the same quick judgment of a pax who request has me 20 minutes away, I drive half or more of that time with no pax contact then they cancel. Fine. I go back to where was headed but I again get a request from them. I go and they cancel again. If they do another request I make sure to arrive, drive them, then 1 Star them.

The thing is, I may be the only car available for them and I am willing to occasionally help someone that is a bit farther away if I have a good feel about it. If I am treated poorly, that pax has their ride from me but never again as they get 1 Star.

I view it as if a pax on the edge of DFW wants a ride they will be patient. If they want to be a pill, they will be 1 Starred and have an even harder time getting a ride next time. With Uber lacking rides in my area I have more Lyft requests. I try to serve, but won't suffer pill pax.


----------



## Uberwagoner

AllenChicago said:


> So far, I've given 16 Lyft rides and have had 3 cancellations. Is this too many? Since they canceled less than a minute after I accepted, it doesn't bother me. But I would be mildly upset if it was a long drive for pick-up and they cancelled when I'm just a few minutes away.


I have had that happen several times. It doesn't bother me. If I ever get that pax in the future I remember and rate them based on how they treat me then less one star for past transgressions.


----------



## AllenChicago

DieselkW said:


> I believe the Lyft system begins charging the customer the per minute rate one minute after you confirm arrival. It's very difficult to determine for myself, because I don't "time" my passengers arrival and discharge + mileage with the cost of the fare, I just trust the system to accurately charge and pay me accordingly.
> 
> I have found, overall average, Lyft riders are waiting for me and Uber riders make me wait for them.


OK..thanks DieselkW. I'm probably executing the process correctly now. My first month, I didn't press the "Arrive for Jim" button until Jim was in the car. Now that I'm in my second month, helpful forum members like you have improved my knowledge and techniques considerably. Thanx again.

-Allen


----------



## AllenChicago

tiguan said:


> I assume it's the second. I push them both immediately, and the second one tells that a notification has been sent, which logically means that we're in the right to push it before the pax is in the car.


Well, after I press it the second time, my app auto switches over to Google Navigation and tells me how long it should take to reach the passenger's destination. If I don't start driving within a couple of minutes, doesn't it look to Lyft like I'm an incompetent driver?


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Any driver who is willing to go over 10-15 minutes should just stop right now and quit. These rates make it so anything over 5 minutes isn't worth the time and wear and tear to get there.

And that's for BEFORE these national rate cuts. Can't see why anyone would be driving even a mile away to pick up people for 75% of 60 cents. If someone offered you to do ANYTHING for them for just 60 cents or $2 most people would laugh them off while flipping them the bird. But go ahead and use an asset worth tens of thousands of $$'s and gas and your time for the same and it suddenly makes sense?!


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, let's face it. Once they see your picture and your vehicle a lot of pax second thoughts can transpire.
> 
> I had to have my pictures photo shopped for the Lyft app. Kinda like the middle aged realtor picture on the biz card who shows up at the door looking like death warmed over. Tried to get the photoshop editor to make my image appealing to as many as possible. Way less problems since:


Sadly this is true. Even though Uber customers usually have no clue who their driver is or care to look at their I go, the Lyft app has your pic and car splashed giant on the screen. Any hangup or stereotypes or discrimination by the riders comes out then. It's obvious when you get the same request 2-3 times and then cancels.

They want a ride, just not from someone like you for whatever reason.

Never understood the Lyft no show xharge policy since there's so many cancellations on the way with them. Also once you arrive, they cancel. You have to wait until the next day to see if you actually got paid. Also can't call passenger and ask why they're being such assholes.

Lyft showing Uber like tendencies with those situations. Lesson is they're both all about their own interests, and Lyft isn't the innocent good natured little bro to Uber. They're both snot nosed punks, just different sizes, and hoping to serve all the same a**holes in the public.

More reason EVERYONE in the world should be required to do a service job for at least a whole month in their lives, like military draft service. More beneficial to society if you ask me, as the draft really is useless these days to everyone but the Dick Cheney's of the world.


----------



## DieselkW

AllenChicago said:


> Well, after I press it the second time, my app auto switches over to Google Navigation and tells me how long it should take to reach the passenger's destination. If I don't start driving within a couple of minutes, doesn't it look to Lyft like I'm an incompetent driver?


Don't confuse arrival time with destination time.

Lyft/Uber measure your arrival to the passenger, because passengers are given an ETA when they request a ride. If they think it's going to be a 3 minute wait, and you don't show up within 4 minutes, there will be a complaint.

Destination is not measured for competence or any other reason. The longer it takes you to get there, the more money it costs the pax, but that's in Uber/Lyft's favor. It only costs a few cents a minute anyway.

So, to be clear.... the time from ping to pickup is crucial to Uber/Lyft.
No one cares about the time it takes from confirming arrival to destination except the pax that is paying per minute rates.


----------



## atrocity

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> the Lyft app has your pic and car splashed giant on the screen. Any hangup or stereotypes or discrimination by the riders comes out then. It's obvious when you get the same request 2-3 times and then cancels.


I just found my way here after looking around to see if anyone had this experience...looks like I'm not alone! I had seven cancellations in a row this morning from two different people with women's names at the same address. Took me a while to figure out that they were hoping to get Justin Bieber but got annoyed every time they got me instead.

No one will call me a model, but my Lyft picture is truly horrendous and I haven't yet figured out how to change it. Oh well.


----------



## AllenChicago

DieselkW said:


> Don't confuse arrival time with destination time.
> 
> Lyft/Uber measure your arrival to the passenger, because passengers are given an ETA when they request a ride. If they think it's going to be a 3 minute wait, and you don't show up within 4 minutes, there will be a complaint.
> 
> Destination is not measured for competence or any other reason. The longer it takes you to get there, the more money it costs the pax, but that's in Uber/Lyft's favor. It only costs a few cents a minute anyway.
> 
> So, to be clear.... the time from ping to pickup is crucial to Uber/Lyft.
> No one cares about the time it takes from confirming arrival to destination except the pax that is paying per minute rates.


Thank-you for this info from the Rider's perspective, DieselkW. I had no idea that the rider is paying money while he/she waits for me to arrive! Now I understand why they're usually outside, even when it's super cold, or snowing, waiting for me to arrive. I'm going to start asking passengers if I arrived about the time that their Lyft app predicted.

I had a lady call me yesterday because her app showed me turning down a dead end street that didn't connect to her housing development. She said, "Everyone who uses Google Navigation makes that mistake. Here's how you get here.....". I filed a correction with Google Maps today. They're pretty good about correcting errors like this.

But it seems that time-to-destination once the passenger is in your vehicle, is only shown on the Driver's phone (Google Navigation) while enroute. Another passenger ask me 10 minutes into our trip how long before we got to her destination. I told her about 25 minutes, because that's what the Google screen showed. We hit a little traffic in Chicago, which turned that 25 minutes into 32 minutes. She wasn't angry, but her arrival smile was gone when she disembarked. I think she rated me less than five too, because my rating went down from 4.97 to 4.91 that day. Only gave 2 rides.

Thanks once again for your experience-based insights, DieselkW! Appreciatively, -Allen


----------



## DieselkW

The rider is not paying while waiting for you to arrive, don't know where you got that from.

You arrive. Tell Lyft/Uber you arrived. Passenger is notified by text that you have arrived.

Lyft: Begins charging the per minute rate one minute after arrival. 
Uber: Does nothing but have you wait.

Once the car is in motion, both platforms begin charging the customer for mileage. 

For example: Lyft pax requests ride at 11:55 and you show up at 11:59, confirm arrival.

At noon, the passenger starts paying the per minute rate. Passenger enters the car at 12:03 for a 12 minute ride of 5 miles. (red lights)

Passenger pays for 5 miles plus 15 minutes because of the waiting time. This is why Lyft passengers are more likely to be "on time".

Uber provides no incentive for meeting the car, so Uber passengers don't give a damn how long you have to wait for them.


----------



## AllenChicago

DieselkW said:


> The rider is not paying while waiting for you to arrive, don't know where you got that from.
> 
> You arrive. Tell Lyft/Uber you arrived. Passenger is notified by text that you have arrived.
> 
> Lyft: Begins charging the per minute rate one minute after arrival.
> Uber: Does nothing but have you wait.
> 
> Once the car is in motion, both platforms begin charging the customer for mileage.
> 
> For example: Lyft pax requests ride at 11:55 and you show up at 11:59, confirm arrival.
> 
> At noon, the passenger starts paying the per minute rate. Passenger enters the car at 12:03 for a 12 minute ride of 5 miles. (red lights)
> 
> Passenger pays for 5 miles plus 15 minutes because of the waiting time. This is why Lyft passengers are more likely to be "on time".
> 
> Uber provides no incentive for meeting the car, so Uber passengers don't give a damn how long you have to wait for them.


Sorry...someone in another thread mentioned that the Passenger pays a few cents per minute until they get into your vehicle. I really appreciate your comparison of Lyft vs Uber...and explaining how the Lyft pricing system is structured from the passenger's viewpoint. You're making me understand why most of my Lyft passengers are middle-class types. Frugal as hell...very few tip...but not low-lifes.


----------



## dallas_female_driver

I was getting cancel after cancel when I first started driving Lyft. I started texting my riders immediately letting them know I was omw and the GPS estimated time. This almost stopped the cancels. The fact there are many drivers in the dfw area, closer rides has helped with that as well.


----------



## Vox Rationis

I signed up for Lyft with every intention to do it just a couple times per week.

But I have been getting a lot of immediate cancels. My first day, a Hispanic woman canceled on me three times in a row. Then today, what I assume is white man and then probably a black woman (black-sounding name).

The black woman was 15 minutes away, but I was within 5 minutes of the other two. The Hispanic woman was definitely trying to get a ride and just did not want me.

So another layer of annoyance from a gig that pays less than minimum wage. I'd cut my time on the app down to just once a week or so, but this isn't worth my time even for desperation money. My peace of mind just isn't worth this kind of degradation. People are actually treating rideshare like Tinder. This is not worth the extra $50 a week I get for putting an extra 200 miles on my car.


----------



## zchen92

atrocity said:


> I just found my way here after looking around to see if anyone had this experience...looks like I'm not alone! I had seven cancellations in a row this morning from two different people with women's names at the same address. Took me a while to figure out that they were hoping to get Justin Bieber but got annoyed every time they got me instead.
> 
> No one will call me a model, but my Lyft picture is truly horrendous and I haven't yet figured out how to change it. Oh well.


Your not alone! I look ugly as hell too. I mean it was my ugly side haha and cant change it at all. Not just that, i aient hating but my cancelation rate is about 45% of my total rides(mainly from the *****es). Vs uber 8%. What i found out is that... the lyft app seriously needs work. Uber app seems more easy to use. Pays the same. Tried getting my sign up bonus but didnt reach my quota. I could get 4 pax uber riders before getting a lyft pax here. I also found out lyft riders r picky. Not too friendly as i thought they would. Whoever told you the opposite was a lie.


----------



## AllenChicago

zchen92 said:


> Your not alone! I look ugly as hell too. I mean it was my ugly side haha and cant change it at all. Not just that, i aient hating but my cancelation rate is about 45% of my total rides(mainly from the *****es). Vs uber 8%. What i found out is that... the lyft app seriously needs work. Uber app seems more easy to use. Pays the same. Tried getting my sign up bonus but didnt reach my quota. I could get 4 pax uber riders before getting a lyft pax here. I also found out lyft riders r picky. Not too friendly as i thought they would. Whoever told you the opposite was a lie.


It seems that there are WIDE VARIATIONS with how passengers act, depending on the city you're in, and what part of the metropolitan area. The cancels I get are from people who don't know how to read the Lyft customer app properly. For some reason, they think I'm closer. Usually within 30 seconds of driving to a passenger who's more than 10 minutes away, they cancel.

This is especially true during the 4:00pm to 6:00pm timeframe. The Lyft application is so unsophisticated that it tells the passenger that the closest driver is 8 minutes away, without taking into account traffic. Once the customer-passenger orders the ride and the chosen driver accepts, their application suddenly gives the REAL time to arrival. (I think that's when it taps into the actual travel times??) At any rate, you start on your way...the passenger sees that you're not 8 minutes away, but 15 minutes...and he/she promptly cancels. What they do after that, I have no idea.


----------



## osii

C'mon guys, put a nice shirt on and spend $50 at the salon for a dye job and a good haircut.


----------



## zchen92

Dont matter if we cant change out online photo lol. Am i right? Or r you white?


----------



## CaliDriver21

Had this happen this morning... searched to see if anyone else had similar issues.

Lyft request from Amanda, accepted ... cancel 5 seconds later.
Lyft request from Amanda, accepted (I figured maybe she accidentally canceled) ... cancel 5 seconds later.
1 minute later:
UberX request from Amanda. You can guess what happened next.

I wish I had a way to one-star or leave feedback for this type of behavior. Sorry, I'm not a model. I'm just a guy you're paying a couple of bucks to get to work on time. Lyft isn't Tinder.

Luckily, my next trip was awesome and left a good tip.


----------



## SuckA

Yup, thats exactly what happens, at least to me. Riders hit up up Uber and Lyft both, whichever shows up first gets the business, the other driver gets screwed.
I've had riders tell me this word for word. In some recent cases I've even pulled up behind the Uber driver (I drive Lyft only), basically the rider looked at the Uber car, then at my car (Mercedes Benz) and cancelled the dumpy Uber car! I felt bad for the dude, but hey, thats how it works.
Get there first=win. Nicer car=win.

Who ever thinks Lyft isn't as big as Uber is dumb....in my market, Chicago and O'hare, more people prefer Lyft due to newer car requirements and lower price.


----------



## Phasmatrope

Lord Summerisle said:


> I've noticed this - maybe they're requesting an Uber as well and they cancel because Uber's closer.


I do believe this to be the case. I've arrived for jackasses before, only to not find them there and have to call, at which point they usually passive-aggressively say

A) "oh, I called Lyft a LONG TIME AGO, I already took off in another ride" (which is unlikely, unless another driver Cancelled on them, in which case you probably have reason to question how good of a passenger they were/are to have been Cancelled in the first place), 
or
B) "oh, sorry, I already left in an Uber."

I've asked consumer service about B) before, and I understand it, Lyft can compensate us in these cases.

In either case, I'll bite my tongue, resist calling them thoughtless, and tell them, "that's OK, I'll Cancel the ride." Then I wait my 2-5 minutes, go to "Cancel," put "Passenger isn't here," and hopefully collect my $5 (and hopefully, they'll think twice about doing that and wasting your time again...).


----------



## Jo3030

Lyft needs to implement a $2 penalty for requests that are cancelled.


----------



## JimS

Better than Uber, I get the FULL $5 cancel whenever the rider cancels after 5 minutes, or if I cancel more than five minutes after arriving and make a phone call.

Actually, I like the immediate cancels, because it improves my acceptance rate!


----------



## Rhyno's Rickshaw

Here on Cape Cod I see the # of cancelations growing, for both Uber & Lyft. It's very frustrating to start the ride, your on your way, then boom...canceled. 
I drove 31 minutes ftom Hyannis to Falmouth to pick up a Lyft rider. I got there, waited for 5 minutes, texted him just to get no answer. 5 minutes later I called, had to leave a message because he didn't pick up. Lyft krpt telling me that I'd be paid for waiting. $10 to drive 31 minutes, wait for 15 is absolutely ridiculous. I left Hyannis (where the hub of the Cap is) so there's no telling how much money I lost.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

I have been finding that as well. Had six cancelled Lyft trips in two days. Problem is, I got all the way there, pulled into driveway/parking lot, and they cancel. It's really evil. Lyft says they charge the customer, once you're within 5 minutes of arrival.......but I've never seen a dime of that. 

Getting a little disgruntled with Lyft lately. Slow business, too many cancellations, their app freezes/breaks down, you lose connection easily, etc. 

Yeah, not too happy with them....and I loved them way more than Uber.


----------



## Jennyma

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> I have been finding that as well. Had six cancelled Lyft trips in two days. Problem is, I got all the way there, pulled into driveway/parking lot, and they cancel. It's really evil. Lyft says they charge the customer, once you're within 5 minutes of arrival.......but I've never seen a dime of that.
> 
> Getting a little disgruntled with Lyft lately. Slow business, too many cancellations, their app freezes/breaks down, you lose connection easily, etc.
> 
> Yeah, not too happy with them....and I loved them way more than Uber.


I have that happen a few times, I mean when I've arrived and get a cancellation about 100ft from the passenger. I have had dozens of i accept and then they cancel within a minute.

Anyway, I contacted Lyft support and gave them the details and they gave me the cancellation fee. They automatically give it for no shows, once you accept and wait out the time, but if you have drive 10-15 minutes to get there, you need to ask for it and they may give it after they look up the ride. You need to give the name and estimated time you accepted it so they can find it and make a judgment on it.


----------



## Jo3030

the amount of cancellations on Lyft has made me not drive for them anymore.


----------



## Jennyma

I had a passenger when I saw a cancellation in action. I picked him up, he was carrying stuff and the location for pick-up changed and he was saying he accidentally pressed some things, then our ride was canceled as I drove a block away. We pulled over and he tried to call me again. He is in my car and the App gives him another driver. He cancels that driver and then does it again and he gets me.

So I imagine the other lyft driver is annoyed, he had time to make a u-turn but did not drive for too long. But sometimes the cancellations aren't just crazy passengers.

On the other hand, I have seen passengers get in my car, and then cancel Uber. So they are calling both companies and picking whoever arrives first, and it's wrong when you are like 20 seconds away and you get canceled.


----------



## LyftLadySac

Jo3030 said:


> Lyft needs to implement a $2 penalty for requests that are cancelled.


OMG - I had 4 cancels today!! That is by far and above the most ever and 2 waited until I was almost there! Plus it was slower than molasses today! WTF is happening to Lyft?? I'm so disappointed in them the last few days!


----------



## Jo3030

Slow death.



LyftLadySac said:


> OMG - I had 4 cancels today!! That is by far and above the most ever and 2 waited until I was almost there! Plus it was slower than molasses today! WTF is happening to Lyft?? I'm so disappointed in them the last few days!


----------



## Madrigal26

be careful on the pax cancels before you arrive. Lyft has gotten really bad on their ETAs, and if you are not within 5 min of LYFT's ETA, they will fight tooth and nail to keep from paying you the cancellation fee.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584358-Cancellation-Policy-for-Drivers-


----------



## JoeJoseph

This is the story of last week,







I even got Uber Cancellations.


----------



## Phasmatrope

Perhaps we should create a thread with the most frustrating/passive-aggressive/chickens**t cancellations we've ever experienced.

I had some teenager Cancel once; I was summoned to a Baskin Robbins, apparently to pick him up as he left work. I hit Arrive.

Then saw this kid walk out, and sitting in the parking lot was another car-- looked like a parent-- who high-beamed him, as if to say, "I'm here."

Kid proceeded to turn around, go back into the store, and a second later, I see that "the ride has been Cancelled." I see him cowardly looking up from his phone at me as I pull away.

Now, had the thoughtless punk bothered to approach my car to say, hey, sorry, there was a miscommunication/my dad arrived, I didn't know, etc, I would have appreciated the gesture; older pax have had the respect to do that before. I made sure to anonymously call and ask for him at work a couple times the next day or so, then hang up as soon as he answered, so he could get a feeling for what it was like having someone waste his time.

But yeah, I definitely agree that there should be some kind of Cancelation fee if the person Cancels after you've Arrived.


----------



## Heisenburger

UberXTampa said:


> Uber ETA is false and less than Lyft ETA.
> Even when you run both apps from exact same phone.


I had recently begun to suspect something like this because I recently began paying very close attention to Lyft's predicted ETA at time of offering and comparing it to Waze's predicted ETA a mere 15 seconds later. I found, in 9 of 9 observed cases, that the delta between the two predictions was between 2 and 4 minutes, with greater deltas on longer distances and lesser deltas on shorter ones. It got me thinking that perhaps Lyft intentionally pads their nav database's ETA by some percentage, like 15-20%, in the hopes of under-promising and over-delivering to the customers. It seems like a legitimate approach: give them a 12 minute ETA and the driver shows up in 10 minutes. This is the optimist in me saying this.  The pessimist within me thinks the software they're using is merely inept at calculating ETAs.


----------



## Jennyma

Not sure who Said what if it was Tampa or Heisen but i have noticed the opposite. Here in LA at LAX to be specific, the estimated time that Lyft will give a pax could be 7 minutes at terminal 4, when you accept ride and start the navigation it tells you 25 minutes. The lyft app does not add in traffic when they give your estimates. I even asked customer service and they said they don't have that capability. And I should do as I have been, call the pax and tell them how long it will take.

I started to notice it when a pax called and asked how long I was out, I said about 15 minutes away, he said the app said 6 minutes and had for about 6 minutes. Then I realized they don't have the real time. One pax even told me she ordered first from uber told her 15 minutes, she got time of arrival of 6 minutes from Lyft and took Lyft, only to have me call her and say I was 15 minutes out. I told her in the ride that its strange they can't get the software yet Uber can. She said she thinks it's strategic. Lyft got the ride pick up and then if the drive speaks to them about the discrepancy, we've already created a bond and less likely to cancel.

However, I don't know if all the drivers realize or call when there is a discrepancy, and pax think we are idiots or just goofing off before picking them up. We get low rates for not making the estimate or canceled because it said 6 minutes and here it is 10 minutes and you are still not there.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jennyma said:


> ...and pax think we are idiots or just goofing off before picking them up.


Oh, we're not?


----------



## Heisenburger

pbracing33b said:


> ...I hate pax that requests you then you drive for a little bit then cancel, or you get those pax that requests then cancel, request then cancel. Its like people can't make up their mind...


Still ongoing in Atlanta...Kavon, Stacks, and Erica, I'm looking at you guys.


----------



## Luber4.9

Pax are increasingly gaming the Luber system, to insure a car and no surge. They will order a ride early even if they are not sure they need it yet, just to procure a car and avoid surge.

Some drivers will wait for them waaaaay to long which doesn't help train them to not abuse the system. The pax coddling must come to an end! Raise the freaking rates.


----------



## Heisenburger

Rhyno's Rickshaw said:


> ...the # of cancelations growing, for both Uber & Lyft. It's very frustrating to start the ride, your on your way, then boom...canceled.


 What happens if you just stop (if you're moving when you accept) or simply don't start moving (if you're already stopped when you accept) and then wait 60 seconds; if no cancellation received by then, text pax with some form letter template that somehow gauges their seriousness, wait for an affirmative-type reply from them via text or call, and only then start rolling their way? Perhaps it'd rustle some legitimate rider's feathers, but I suspect it'd greatly minimize your financial losses. Thoughts?


----------



## DieselkW

Heisenburger said:


> ... Perhaps it'd rustle some legitimate rider's feathers, but I suspect it'd greatly minimize your financial losses. Thoughts?


Best way I can think of to rustle rider feathers (a little) AND teach them to respect your time AND minimize driver losses is to charge the rider for pickup miles.

Lyft is especially famous for long distance pickups. Drive 10 miles for a 2 mile fare is a financial loss for the driver, literally forcing the driver to pay for the ride. The pax doesn't care beyond having to wait longer. But if the pax simply waited a few minutes and tried again, they would likely find a closer car, and their wait time would be minimized.

Now, give the pax a pop up that says: "The driver is X miles away, that will be a 50¢ per mile charge for pickup" and force them to either cancel or OK the charge. For pickups less than 5 miles, no extra charge applies. That teaches pax to either pay for a long distance pickup, (at a reduced rate) or wait for a closer car. The total wait for the passenger isn't changed much unless it's 4am and why shouldn't a pax pay extra for a 4am pickup?

The driver gets paid for the long distance pickup, & reimbursed for more of the total miles they drive.

In 2015, 40% of my miles were not reimbursed. Factor that into the 60¢ (net - Indianapolis) per mile with a passenger, and I was only paid 36¢ a mile. It pays for gas and oil and some depreciation, but there's not much profit in that.


----------



## Purplestardust

You're dreaming. That's not going to happen.


----------



## DieselkW

Purplestardust said:


> That's not going to happen.


Y'know what else is never going to happen? I'm never letting a stranger in my back seat for chump change again.


----------



## BostonBarry

DieselkW said:


> Best way I can think of to rustle rider feathers (a little) AND teach them to respect your time AND minimize driver losses is to charge the rider for pickup miles.
> 
> Lyft is especially famous for long distance pickups. Drive 10 miles for a 2 mile fare is a financial loss for the driver, literally forcing the driver to pay for the ride. The pax doesn't care beyond having to wait longer. But if the pax simply waited a few minutes and tried again, they would likely find a closer car, and their wait time would be minimized.
> 
> Now, give the pax a pop up that says: "The driver is X miles away, that will be a 50¢ per mile charge for pickup" and force them to either cancel or OK the charge. For pickups less than 5 miles, no extra charge applies. That teaches pax to either pay for a long distance pickup, (at a reduced rate) or wait for a closer car. The total wait for the passenger isn't changed much unless it's 4am and why shouldn't a pax pay extra for a 4am pickup?
> 
> The driver gets paid for the long distance pickup, & reimbursed for more of the total miles they drive.
> 
> In 2015, 40% of my miles were not reimbursed. Factor that into the 60¢ (net - Indianapolis) per mile with a passenger, and I was only paid 36¢ a mile. It pays for gas and oil and some depreciation, but there's not much profit in that.


conveniently ignoring pay for minutes and base


----------



## UberAnt39

Lord Summerisle said:


> The Lyft app needs some work. What's with the 'confirm arrival'? Do you hit that before or after the pax is in the car?


Before. It's what triggers the 'driver has arrived' text to the Rider and starts the 5 minute timer counting down.


----------



## Heisenburger

UberAnt39 said:


> It's what triggers the 'driver has arrived' text to the Rider and starts the 5 minute timer counting down.


IMHO, a superior approach. IME, approximately 70% of Lyft pax are practically toes-on-curb when I physically arrive. IME, only approximately 30% of Uber pax are ready to roll. That Lyft, but not Uber, charges pax for wait time is likely to be the primary explanation for this behavioral difference.

However, since Uber, but not Lyft, automatically notifies pax of arrival, I believe that also contributes to this difference. Here's why: IME, nearly half of the time Uber prematurely notifies pax of my arrival. This is because of either traffic-related (event roadblocks, pedestrians blocking lanes) or geographical (there aren't direct streets to the pax and you have to "wind around" to get to them, very common in apartment complexes and several subdivisions) reasons. This is probably conditioning frequent riders to begin ignoring the false positives from Uber.

Additionally, I think Uber has a flaw in their algorithm: it appears to be driven by sheer proximity to pin and *not* the predicted driving time to the address or pin.


----------



## Hunter420

Some PAX cancel because of surge.. And their impatient, Lyft gets paid the same regardless. I noticed when your opted in, to 35 an hour you get priority pings, because its endless, and more then not opted in. Then your opt in is during peak hours, so its a double standard.


----------



## Phasmatrope

OK, now I have one that's even more frustrating: last night, I had 2 girls who Canceled IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RIDE, while they were in my car and riding with me. I didn't even know that you could f'in do that.

Basically picked up 2 girls (both of whom I'm sure had been drinking) from outside a club after 1am. Polite pleasantries were exchanged at first, midway to their destination (15 or so mins. away so probably would've been a decent fare), they asked if we could go through the In N' Out burger drive-thru. Ugh. I say sure, but let me check Yelp to see if it's already closed for the night. I check, it has, but helpfully offer that we can try a different drive-thru that's still open.

Midway through all this, I notice my phone ring, from the 415/Bay Area number when a Lyft passenger calls you. What the hell?? One of these girls is trying to call me FROM THE BACK SEAT. "Did you guys just try to call me?" I ask. Forget how they answered. 

Shortly after that, I notice that the Lyft interface WHEN you have a pax in your car has gone back to the regular city map... when you're looking for one. A second later, I'm getting ANOTHER request. "Did you guys just Cancel the ride??" I ask. I don't know if they were disappointed/pissed that they couldn't get the drive-thru they wanted, or had NO idea how to use the app and were just fiddling around with it (I assume the latter), but I tell them I have to pull over, while this girl tries to request me again. 

At this point, I've already lost the 2nd ping, and she gets paired with some other driver. I know that there's NO way I'm going to get paired with them again. I then tell them that they have to get out, that I can't be driving someone around who's not a fare, and I dump them at a gas station. They walk off, looking back at me as if confused. 

Still: WHY would Lyft even give pax the option of Canceling their own ride once you've already picked them up?? What's to stop them then from being driven across town to their destination, only to Cancel right as you arrive then jump out, leaving you with nothing for your trouble?? 

Anyone else see a problem with this??


----------



## Hunter420

Omg!!! In and out takes way too fkn long to go through drive threw. Ugh! I can only do McDonald's or Burger King.
Yea pax been doing what ever they can to save a buck. I am sick of all the parties up in Hollywood hills. Its a problem and a half!!!


----------



## Heisenburger

Is it possible, maybe even just a little bit, that neither girl in your car was definitely the person whose request you accepted?

The described scenario has many elements of a case of picking up the wrong person, even if that person claims that his/her request is the one that you accepted. Unfortunately, IME, this occurs _almost_ exclusively at bar and club pick-up locations. This isn't a coincidence -- alcohol consumption leads to erroneous judgment and assessments.


----------



## Heisenburger

Phasmatrope said:


> WHY would Lyft even give pax the option of Canceling their own ride once you've already picked them up??


Safety-related? Reverse accidental acceptance, as in a case of mistaken identity?



Phasmatrope said:


> What'sto stop them then from being driven across town to their destination, only to Cancel right as you arrive then jump out, leaving you with nothing for your trouble?


Human decency? Social accountability?


----------



## Jennyma

Phasmatrope said:


> OK, now I have one that's even more frustrating: last night, I had 2 girls who Canceled IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RIDE, while they were in my car and riding with me. I didn't even know that you could f'in do that.
> 
> Basically picked up 2 girls (both of whom I'm sure had been drinking) from outside a club after 1am. Polite pleasantries were exchanged at first, midway to their destination (15 or so mins. away so probably would've been a decent fare), they asked if we could go through the In N' Out burger drive-thru. Ugh. I say sure, but let me check Yelp to see if it's already closed for the night. I check, it has, but helpfully offer that we can try a different drive-thru that's still open.
> 
> Midway through all this, I notice my phone ring, from the 415/Bay Area number when a Lyft passenger calls you. What the hell?? One of these girls is trying to call me FROM THE BACK SEAT. "Did you guys just try to call me?" I ask. Forget how they answered.
> 
> Shortly after that, I notice that the Lyft interface WHEN you have a pax in your car has gone back to the regular city map... when you're looking for one. A second later, I'm getting ANOTHER request. "Did you guys just Cancel the ride??" I ask. I don't know if they were disappointed/pissed that they couldn't get the drive-thru they wanted, or had NO idea how to use the app and were just fiddling around with it (I assume the latter), but I tell them I have to pull over, while this girl tries to request me again.
> 
> At this point, I've already lost the 2nd ping, and she gets paired with some other driver. I know that there's NO way I'm going to get paired with them again. I then tell them that they have to get out, that I can't be driving someone around who's not a fare, and I dump them at a gas station. They walk off, looking back at me as if confused.
> 
> Still: WHY would Lyft even give pax the option of Canceling their own ride once you've already picked them up?? What's to stop them then from being driven across town to their destination, only to Cancel right as you arrive then jump out, leaving you with nothing for your trouble??
> 
> Anyone else see a problem with this??


Some people cancel by mistake. I had a guy cancel the right after about 5 minutes driving. He had things in his hand (was best man for wedding) and when he was putting them down in car he also had phone in had. We pulled over and he tried to request another ride while sitting in my car. He got another driver and he canceled it and then requested again and got me. I'm sure the ping went to someone 20 minutes away lol.

So there was a likelihood you could have been paired with them again. I think you can get paid for that ride by contacting lyft. They have your gps movements and know that they were driven around.

I do dislike the drive ins, but there is no way in hell I am going through In and Out. Are you kidding? I have a new policy. I will drop people off at the fast food, they may ask for a stop, they can get out and they have 5 minutes to return. If they are not back by 5 minutes I end the ride and they call another car. That is how it should be. A countdown for stops like when you arrive.

If the place is closed, and only drive through open at Mc Dees, they are getting me a large smoothie or a McCafe Frappe Mocha


----------



## Phasmatrope

Heisenburger said:


> Is it possible, maybe even just a little bit, that neither girl in your car was definitely the person whose request you accepted?
> 
> The described scenario has many elements of a case of picking up the wrong person, even if that person claims that his/her request is the one that you accepted. Unfortunately, IME, this occurs _almost_ exclusively at bar and club pick-up locations. This isn't a coincidence -- alcohol consumption leads to erroneous judgment and assessments.


TBT, the girl I picked up DID look very similar to the account holder whose request I accepted, but now that you mention it, that does seem to make sense... ESPECIALLY the call (and it definitely would explain why they were looking back at me hesitantly after they walked off... the lying/thieving little b**ches).

And for all I know, the girl IN my car who was "re-"requesting me could have indeed been the "ping" I didn't accept and missed. And of course, drunk, thoughtless people leaving a club are probably going to head to the first Pink Mustache they see without thinking about it, and without caring about the person who hailed the ride. It just shows how you always have to either ask the person getting into your car to confirm their name, or confirm YOUR name beforehand (my mistake, it was my 2nd night of driving after a several-week break, so I guess I was not on top of my game...).

Granted, if they were looking at their phone, I don't know HOW it would've taken the account holder so long to realize their mistake (it was literally AT LEAST 3 minutes after I drove away from the club before they called), but assuming that is what happened, the passenger is well within their rights to Cancel the ride. Hell, I've had other passengers try to get into Lyfts that I've requested before, only to have to call and have the driver stop and kick the other person out, so I know how thoughtless/selfish people can be...).


----------



## Anjan Malapaka

pbracing33b said:


> Ok so one of my peeves with Lyft is say a pax requests you get little more than half there and the pax cancels, well you don't get paid unless you meet Lyft's guidelines. To me its asinine. I think Lyft screws over its drivers in this case because you meet the pax and your more than half way there and you still don't GET ANYTHING with Lyft, now if it was UBER you still would get your $5 but not with Lyft, Lyft has dumb policies when cancelling. To me it SCREWS the driver over big time and it is a waste of time and other potential fares, even if its slow you could still miss out on a really good fare, bc some dumb pax decides to cancel on you and YOU get screwed over. Its like I drive my care around for free, yea I wish Lyft was better with their cancellations, and maybe people wouldn't cancel so much.
> 
> I mean I hate pax that requests you then you drive for a little bit then cancel, or you get those pax that requests then cancel, request then cancel. Its like people can't make up their mind, what is wrong with people.


I drove for Lyft for 2 weeks lots is cancellations. I had driven 13 or more miles for a $4 ride. After complete ting 40 rides and 10 rides short for the $200 new driver bonus they kicked me out low ratings they said. Saturday October 22nd I got a Lyft request at 1 am I drove from International drive to some place 30 miles beyond MCO return empty at 2.30 am. Lyft and Uber clients are cheap no benefit driving for them.


----------



## Hunter420

Oh I don't like far away rides. Anything more then 12 minutes or 3 miles is too much.


----------



## Adieu

Hunter420 said:


> Oh I don't like far away rides. Anything more then 12 minutes or 3 miles is too much.


Youre kidding right??

Anything more than 5 minutes or 2mi is too much


----------



## Hunter420

Well if their is no traffic, like early a.m. or night time. But traffic I can't stand doing uturns and backtracking. Their usually waving on the wrong side of the road!! Aaaaaa....Hello!!! Yoooooo hoooo!!! Why are youuuuu taking so longggggg? Wherrrrre are youuuuuu???? Oh let me fly over these cars *****, because you can't calculate traffic in your schedule for work!!! Lol.... So in traffic it much less.


----------



## Technical advisor

pbracing33b said:


> Ok so one of my peeves with Lyft is say a pax requests you get little more than half there and the pax cancels, well you don't get paid unless you meet Lyft's guidelines. To me its asinine. I think Lyft screws over its drivers in this case because you meet the pax and your more than half way there and you still don't GET ANYTHING with Lyft, now if it was UBER you still would get your $5 but not with Lyft, Lyft has dumb policies when cancelling. To me it SCREWS the driver over big time and it is a waste of time and other potential fares, even if its slow you could still miss out on a really good fare, bc some dumb pax decides to cancel on you and YOU get screwed over. Its like I drive my care around for free, yea I wish Lyft was better with their cancellations, and maybe people wouldn't cancel so much.
> 
> I mean I hate pax that requests you then you drive for a little bit then cancel, or you get those pax that requests then cancel, request then cancel. Its like people can't make up their mind, what is wrong with people.


Please read my post on "Beware of Scammers". They make a request, cancel then call on the generated phone number to you. They pretend to be from Lyft and ask for your phone number and the code generated. They get into your account, change your card info to theirs and steal your money.


----------

